# Wiring Diagram ISTA/D



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Is there a way to get the wiring diagram from ISTA/D without the vehicle being connected? I need the wiring diagram for F45 Active Tourer LED Headlights.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes it should be.

enter the vin manually (last 7 digits) and connect
then 
troubleshooting>function structure >body>lighting >hit"start search"
your wiring diagrams are the SSP files. which should open without being connected to the car...


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, but my car has halogen and i have the wiring diagram for this one. I need the wiring diagram for a f45 with led. I do have the vin of that car, but for some reason ista d can not get the information of that car.



oceandiver86 said:


> yes it should be.
> 
> enter the vin manually (last 7 digits) and connect
> then
> ...


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a new VIN of a car that ISTA has in its database. But how can I get the wiring diagram? It seems ISTA only shows stuff of cars that have been connected?


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

I found out howto get to these documents. I now used the basic function in ista d and selected the car model manually. Then searched for "led headlight" and finally found the documents i needed!


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

bulletrs said:


> I found out howto get to these documents. I now used the basic function in ista d and selected the car model manually. Then searched for "led headlight" and finally found the documents i needed!


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello guys, How can i get the ista software?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ababians said:


> Hello guys, How can i get the ista software?
> Thanks


Request it here:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------

